# Desk top themes



## Reformingstudent (May 31, 2008)

My PC is starting to look dull so I am in the process right now of trying to find new images to spruce it up a bit and would like any suggestions as where I might find a good place to download computer wallpaper and screen savers. Thanks.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 31, 2008)

This is the best place:

Caedes Desktop Backgrounds - Photography, Abstract, 3D - Caedes Desktop Wallpaper - Caedes.net


----------



## raekwon (May 31, 2008)

If you can get past the name (which pretty much means nothing), Digital Blasphemy has some great wallpapers.


----------



## JM (May 31, 2008)

Reformation Wallpaper: 
Free Wallpapers
http://drbrooker.net/?p=556


----------



## danmpem (May 31, 2008)

Try Linux?


----------



## raekwon (May 31, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Try Linux?



I don't think that Compiz (or Beryl) is a Wallpaper or a Screen Saver.


----------



## danmpem (May 31, 2008)

Nope. But it is pretty stinking awesome, especially if you want to show off to your non-computer-savvy buddies.


----------



## Broadus (May 31, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> This is the best place:
> 
> Caedes Desktop Backgrounds - Photography, Abstract, 3D - Caedes Desktop Wallpaper - Caedes.net



Fred, the link didn't work. Of course, their server could be down.

Bill


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 31, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> This is the best place:
> 
> Caedes Desktop Backgrounds - Photography, Abstract, 3D - Caedes Desktop Wallpaper - Caedes.net




Hi Fred.

That link didn't work so I went here instead: http://www.caedes.com/ This might be the place you had in mind. Any way they had a lot of good wallpapers and screen savers. Thanks.


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 31, 2008)

JM said:


> Reformation Wallpaper:
> Free Wallpapers
> http://drbrooker.net/?p=556



Great! 

Thanks.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 31, 2008)

Broadus said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > This is the best place:
> ...



The server is down. I guess we can try again later.


----------



## danmpem (May 31, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> The server is down. I guess we can try again later.



Nnn-ss nnn-ss nnn-ss nnn-ss Nnn-ss nnn-ss nnn-ss nnn-ss
The system is down. The system is down. The system is down. 


 Yeah, I have no idea how to notate beat-boxing on a message board.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 1, 2008)

Puritan & Reformation Wallpaper


----------

